# WARNING*might be shocking.



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There is no way that this guy would be conscious and be able to run off if he had been kicked directly in the face, having said that it looks like he must been nicked as his hat came off.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

he may have had to change his pants too!!! This one came on next after I watched that:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fSycmR80kOA&NR=1

Now that would really hurt


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

whoopsies!

i was watching and saw this;; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGfFFLwEsQo&NR=1


poor kid!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> whoopsies!
> 
> i was watching and saw this;; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGfFFLwEsQo&NR=1
> 
> ...


yep, that's going to leave a mark. we flew a kid a few months ago that was kicked directly in the chest. Similar kick as the kid we just saw.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww wow that sucks.  Ouchies!


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

the harness horse is definately not the faint at heart.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Crazy eh?! I have heard of some bad stories but this horse can buck. Didn't realise horses that are attached to the cart can buck this hard and strike the drivers like that :?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I saw this on Animal Planet the other night. That was a three year old Gelderlander gelding named Jet. They were trying him out with an older gelding at that time.

What that video didn't show was the horse working fine a few minutes before. They walk and trot both ways, then stop right there. When they ask them to move on, something spooks the colt and he starts bucking. The driver said he was completly taken by surprise because the horse didn't show any tell tale signs of distress or that he was about to spook.

He actually kicked the driver in the temple and chin on the first kick and then in the chest before the driver jumped off. The next door neighbor, who was also a nurse said there was a perfect hoofprint on his chest. The driver was recounting the tale. He was truly surprised to be alive. 

After that the horses were loose, with the youngster still bucking, the older horse just walks them into the fence.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's insane. Thank you for sharing the outcome of this. I tried to look it up online but never found anything. Thanks again.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Keep an eye on Animal Planet. They are sure to replay it. It was on the show called "Untamed and Uncut" the episode entitled "Elephant Attack". I am hooked on this show.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

I will be looking out for the animal planet episode.

I wonder if the horse was worked in singles if a kicking strap would have helped. 
Very scary stuff, but his mate did very well throughout it all. I normally would not buy a started harness horse, but i certainly consider the horse who had to be next to the one exploding.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Some horses. That looks like it would of hurt.

I think that's the understatment of the year! lol


----------



## Horsecrazy (Aug 5, 2008)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't want to be him!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> I saw this on Animal Planet the other night. That was a three year old Gelderlander gelding named Jet. They were trying him out with an older gelding at that time.
> 
> What that video didn't show was the horse working fine a few minutes before. They walk and trot both ways, then stop right there. When they ask them to move on, something spooks the colt and he starts bucking. The driver said he was completly taken by surprise because the horse didn't show any tell tale signs of distress or that he was about to spook.
> 
> ...


i think that's bull crap tho, i watched it on animal planet too and if you watch closely the horse does show signs he's getting ****ed off, he starts twitching his tail and ears and before they even stopped him he was already tossing his head showing he was being a butt and was prob going to try something.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That video clearly shows lack of proper training. My dad trains teams and never hooks the horse to the wagon before they have had plenty of other experience. He starts them in harness just tied on the outside of a well trained team. When they are comfortable moving in all directions and walking through town, then he hooks them to the wagon still with the broke team in the middle using a 4 horse evener. I think it's funny that the guy got kicked, its his own fault.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:wink: These are pix of a team of horses that my dad trained on the outside of a team of mules. This is only like the fifth time they were driven by themselves. We took a 20 mile trip to the lake that day.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If i remember correctly (saw that untamed and uncut a while ago) that gelding was actually very calm and never did anything like that before.

He is still pulling and has never done that again, I believe.

I think it has more to do with environment than actual training in this particular case.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ouch! I've seen this one. That's gotta hurt!


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

yikes! that's one freaky accident!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess in a way it's the same thing with riding but when driving horses, even when well trained, it just seems that you really have false control with driving horses. It's so easy for them to spook or bolt. At least undersaddle you can circle, pulley them to a stop. Are there options like that with driving?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The fist video M2G posted is shocking! What the heck would make a horse buck like that while in harness. I've never seen a horse buck unless they are under saddle. Ouch.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Very crazy. I love seeing horses in harness and would love to have my haflingers trained to drive, but things like this scare me!


----------

